# Shooting clothing without a mannequin



## gfoz

Having started out in business just a few months ago, shooting product shots for existing design clients of mine, I've an assignment coming up where I'll need to be shooting a few items of clothing: raincoats, jackets and fleeces.

I'm a newcomer to photography (at least as a business), but a passionate one and would really love to read any advice as how best to shoot clothing _without_ a mannequin or model. Buying a mannequin is of course, an option, but I've been wondering if there's a way I could set up these shots, and still have the clothing look appealing, without one.

If you've examples you could point me towards, then that's even better! Thanks for your help :hail:
Gordon


----------



## Rob

The difficulty is that you've got to give "body" (no pun intended) to the shots. Laying a fleece or jacket on a plain background is an option, but it'll look amateurish if you're not careful.

I'd say it sounds like you want a chicken wire mannequin. You make it from very cheap chicken wire from your local DIY shop. They look a bit like this:







You then suspend it using fishing wire.

Hope this helps!

Rob


----------



## gfoz

Ooooh, good tip! 
Thanks Rob


----------



## Rob

Actually it looks like some are so cheap on eBay that it wouldn't be worth the hassle:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FEMALE-body-F...Z6594014427QQcategoryZ988QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Rob


----------



## gfoz

Thanks Rob. In fact I like the first idea (being able to take 'invisible man' pics) with the chicken wire solution. Besides, it sounds like fun building it too!


----------



## Boltthrower

working in the printing industry a few years back we would have to shoot some clothing once in a while for the catalogs..

what i would do sometimes do is get the remainder of a roll of paper from one of the presses and stuff the shirt or jacket with the paper 

the chicken wire would probably be the best... but looking at the display torsos Rob posted that's damn cheap 

Now depending on where you live you may just want to go to the nearest department store and ask them if they have have a broken torso if they are willing to get rid of 


Cheers


----------



## JohnMF

you could get a friend to model it, and if you want to, remove them from the picture later in photoshop.

I like the way abercrombie photograph their clothes on their site. They dont use mannequin, they have them crumpled up abit and it looks good


----------



## ViciousSummer

It's quite common to shoot apparel for catalogs without the use of a mannequin or model. I think when shooting "flat" apparel, the key to making it look professional is as simple as removing the background. Good luck!


----------



## RBMKAlpha

gfoz said:
			
		

> Thanks Rob. In fact I like the first idea (being able to take 'invisible man' pics) with the chicken wire solution. Besides, it sounds like fun building it too!



NO MORE CHICKEN WIRE...
EVER!

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------

